

Apache Airavata: Building gateways to clouds and grids - yarapavan
https://airavata.apache.org

======
kylequest
About 20 years too late... Very few will want to deal with all that SOAP and
WS-* magic :-)

~~~
pjmlp
Early this year we did a prototype for a Fortune 100 company with SOAP
everywhere.

Still pretty much loved by enterprise architects.

~~~
kylequest
The Fortune 100 companies are the few I was talking about... They are still
using the dev stack and architecture from the 90s :-)

~~~
smarru
we welcome to take this discussion on airavata architecture mailing list -
[http://airavata.apache.org/community/mailing-
lists.html](http://airavata.apache.org/community/mailing-lists.html), you will
be appreciated and if you hang in there long enough, will be rewarded as well.

------
smarru
I am a Airavata Developer, sorry the website is outdated. We use apache thrift
based API's and the newer generation is dev-ops focused micro-service
architecture. Having been in the center of SOAP innovations, we long moved
beyond it. We owe the community with details on the website. They are
currently scattered in wiki and mailing list.

